# Looking for some specific items



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

So, I am working on Marilyn and there are some specific interior pieces I am not finding in any of the parts catalogs or reproduction houses. I wanted to see if anyone else had found these or if I need to start scouring the junk yards, used parts providers, craigslist and fleabay. 

Dash rocker switches .....









Ram Air under dash cable mount and cable.









Thanks as always guys!
Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the Ram Air vent is repro'd now. E-bay is an excellent scource for non-repro'd stuff.....Good Luck with resto!!!! ALSO there is a parts needed/for sale section right here!! Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they look in good shape, can't you save them?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Those pix are from HPP mag.......


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> they look in good shape, can't you save them?


Sorry for the confusion, those pictures are from a Pontiac Performance article, I WISH I had those switches and in that good of shape. I am going to try to salvage my wiper washer switch, but sadly it may need replaced too. I only used them for reference because I have not seen pictures of these switches elsewhere. I have had references to them in the restoration guide and in manuals, but had not seen them prior to this article.


----------

